# Tow Bar



## starwatcher (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello all.

New member looking for a Autocruise Motorhome. I have seen a 1999 / 2000 Stargazer with a Tow Bar fitted but was looking for a Starfire of similar year as the smaller size would be more manageable but I have not seen a Starfire advertised with a fitted Tow Bar. This something that I can fit myself but did not want to buy a motorhome which could not be fitted as such.

Thanks in advance for a reply.


----------



## starwatcher (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello all,

Is there no answer to my enquiry? Does nobody know?

Thanks.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If your can have a tow bar Watling Street engineers will make and fit it while you wait. They are near St Albans north London.

Just google the name.

Andy


----------



## starwatcher (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Andy,

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

*Autocruise Starspirit Hab Door*

just looking to purchase this MH 2008 build noticed small paint bubbles on hab door, can be fixed but conscerned about the paint match and the fact that the door is probably alloy giving the same problems has landrover(which we have and love)
does anyone else have similar, member do more looking than posting at the moment


----------

